# المهندسين الكرام كيفية تحويل نترات القصدير الى قصدير



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2014)

مهندسى هذا القسم الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته برجاء الافادة بكيفية تحويل نترات القصدير الى قصدير بدون اختزال بالحرارة لانه كما تعلمون ان نترات القصدير تنصهر فى درجة حرارة عالية غير متوفرة بالنسبة لى او تحويلها لاى صورة اخرى يسهل معها استخلاص القصدير وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 يوليو 2014)

*Tin Recovery*

The tin recovery from waste tin plates can be carried out by using different​procedures: chlorination process, alkaline leaching followed by electrolysis and electrolyticdissolution and deposition.The chlorination method is characterized by the most complete tin recovery, while theapplying of very toxic chlorine and a large apparatus are its imperfections. Besides, theprocessed waste is very susceptible to oxidation which can limit its further processing in steelindustryThe electrolytic dissolution and deposition is the oldest industrialy applied method fortin extraction from waste tin plates. Its disadvantages are the relatively high amount of tinremained in the processed waste, the low degree of tin recovery, the low purity grade of the tinproduced, the discontinuous process and the substantial consumption of manual work. The onlybenefit of this method is applying of the simple apparatus because the both technologicaloperations dissolution and electrolytic deposition are carried out in the same device.Nowadays, the most up to date and most often used procedure is alkaline leaching ofthe tin-bearing waste followed by the tin electrolytic deposition. This method enablesobtainment of the high purity tin with a relatively high degree of tin recovery. The process canbe performed continuously and discontinuously, with high flexibility of the process capacity.​With an adequate pretreatment, the waste cans can also be included in the processing
​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 يوليو 2014)

سأجيب على شق رفع درجة الحراره فى المعمل - لقد تعلمنا انه من الممكن رفع درجة حرارة موقد بنز واى مصدر كالبورى عن طريق النفخ - وكنا نتدرب على هذه الطريقه حتى الاجاده - وبالفعل و بباقى معدات معمليه بسيطه ومواد كيماويه مساعده حولنا نترات القصدير الى قصدير معمليا. هذا اذا كلن هذا هو المقصود.


----------

